# Please help!! No heat! Is it the Solid State Relay



## whatyouneed08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello All!!

Like many others I had brought a illumapress 15x15 that was purchase on ebay! It has always been a great heat press for over a year until recently it wouldn't heat up. I believe that it is the solid state relay because when I bypass it the heat press got hot. Which brings me to my problem, I do not know what type of relay goes in it . Well I know that it was a solid state relay (ssr-25)but what I do not know are the rest of the specs that were on it(ie Ac or DC intput) I believe that when it was taken off it was thrown out( So now on top of not knowing the correct relay to replace it with I need to know what to positions 1, 2, 3, or 4 to place the wires in once i get a new relay. 

If you have any info the can help that would be greatly appreciated. 

If you have the same heat press and coulld post a picture of the back of yours it would greatly help. 

Please Help. 

Thank You in advance,
Violet


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

hope this helps.


----------



## shrek0780 (Feb 21, 2014)

whatyouneed08 said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> Like many others I had brought a illumapress 15x15 that was purchase on ebay! It has always been a great heat press for over a year until recently it wouldn't heat up. I believe that it is the solid state relay because when I bypass it the heat press got hot. Which brings me to my problem, I do not know what type of relay goes in it . Well I know that it was a solid state relay (ssr-25)but what I do not know are the rest of the specs that were on it(ie Ac or DC intput) I believe that when it was taken off it was thrown out( So now on top of not knowing the correct relay to replace it with I need to know what to positions 1, 2, 3, or 4 to place the wires in once i get a new relay.
> 
> ...



Hi violet. My heat press decreasing after reach 125deg C. I also suspected that the solid state relay is malfunction. But i wonder how do u bypass it and it gets hot. Need ur advice urgently. Thanks


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

SSR-25AA Rectangular Single Phase Solid State Module Relay 25A

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=ssr-25aa


----------



## shrek0780 (Feb 21, 2014)

tcrowder said:


> SSR-25AA Rectangular Single Phase Solid State Module Relay 25A
> 
> ssr-25aa | eBay


many thanks terry for the info. I'll check the relay to confirm it..


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

shrek0780 said:


> many thanks terry for the info. I'll check the relay to confirm it..


Happy to help when I can.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

whatyouneed08 said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> Like many others I had brought a illumapress 15x15 that was purchase on ebay! It has always been a great heat press for over a year until recently it wouldn't heat up. I believe that it is the solid state relay because when I bypass it the heat press got hot. Which brings me to my problem, I do not know what type of relay goes in it . Well I know that it was a solid state relay (ssr-25)but what I do not know are the rest of the specs that were on it(ie Ac or DC intput) I believe that when it was taken off it was thrown out( So now on top of not knowing the correct relay to replace it with I need to know what to positions 1, 2, 3, or 4 to place the wires in once i get a new relay.
> 
> ...


I too bought a cheap press from China and in about 4 months it stopped working. After checking it with a multi-meter I was sure it was the relay, so I bought a new one. It didn't fix it. Turns out the Chinese switch the white L-2 (neutral) instead of the black L-1 (hot) wire so there wasn't ever any current coming out of the relay. The problem turned out to be the connection on the heat plate, it burnt off. I put a new connector on it and that lasted about 3 hours. I then replaced the entire wire with a heavier gauge and that was the cure.


----------

